# Chance Technical College, Smethwick. Jan '13



## perjury saint (Jan 18, 2013)

*...CHANCE TECHNICAL COLLEGE...​**...SMETHWICK BIRMINGHAM...​*
*The Chance family started evening classes in science and art at their glassworks in Spon Lane in 1846 and in 1852 formed an education institute there which existed for almost twenty years. Other classes followed and in 1885 the borough council formed a school board to run them. Most classes were run at the higher grade school in Crocketts Lane. In 1910 a permanent Smethwick Technical School was opened next door. It served as a Junior Technical School for school-age pupils during the day and an adult further education school in the evenings. In 1927 it was renamed Smethwick Municipal College and in 1945 it became Chance Technical College. The junior technical school moved into its own building and was renamed James Watt Technical School.
I cant seem to find when it closed.​*




*These pix were taken over 2 separate visits.
Splored with NK on the first visit, where we were scuppered by a nosey 'Joe Bloggs' AND secca doing his rounds! 
Still got a good couple of hours in though, was fun sneaking across the 'walkway' above secca sat in his car scoffing his sarnies without being spotted... 
Second visit saw me sploring solo, bumped into 'The Leeds LOL Society' while in there (good to meet ya lads!) who unfortunately ended up being escorted off site by the local constabulary! Oops! No LOLs there. 
Fortunately for me though I managed to sneak away and, apart from a couple of homeless guys and the secca, I had the gaff to myself for the afternoon. 
Sorry for the amount of pix, lots to see!!

...Reception...​*





















*...Media...​*






















*...Film Studies...​*
















*...Chemistry Lessons...​*















*...Boiler Room...​*












*...And a couple of randoms...​*












*Thanks for looking...​*


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## perjury saint (Jan 18, 2013)

*Nice one bab!! Black n whites look ace!! *


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 18, 2013)

You've done this place well, best report Ive seen on it.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jan 18, 2013)

Superb sets guys looks like a nice explore


----------



## Ratters (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice one. Really like this


----------



## Pen15 (Jan 18, 2013)

Interesting place and loads to see. 

Well done to you both.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 18, 2013)

Cracking photos from both.


----------



## AgentTintin (Jan 18, 2013)

Best report I have seen on this place!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jan 18, 2013)

Cracking pictures guys, awesome as always .


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jan 18, 2013)

Were the homeless people living there?


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 18, 2013)

Derelict-UK said:


> Were the homeless people living there?



*There was an old fella knockin about upstairs in the new part and and a young guy upstairs above the plastering dept. The old guy seemed pleasant enough, the young un... hmm, not so much! *


----------



## skankypants (Jan 18, 2013)

Greats sets of pictures...especially like the staircase reflection N.K.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 18, 2013)

I enjoyed looking at this report - good job!

Thanks for posting


----------



## projectionman (Jan 19, 2013)

excellent pictures there especially of the projection room many thanks


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 19, 2013)

Excellent stuff guys your images are immense of this place!!! You found the Piano!!!! woohoo


----------



## Potter (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm amazed what they've left behind.


----------



## Headflux (Jan 21, 2013)

Great photos, seems I missed a lot of what was left there.


----------



## chapmand (Jan 23, 2013)

liking this place guys, great images.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 23, 2013)

Great shots there you two!!


----------



## MrDan (Jan 24, 2013)

Perjury, any idea what year those newspapers were dated? 
Hope you didn't have too much fun with the chemistry lessons!

NK, love that shot with the stools.


----------



## Twowheelartisan (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for this, seems remarkably well preserved


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 24, 2013)

MrDan said:


> Perjury, any idea what year those newspapers were dated?
> Hope you didn't have too much fun with the chemistry lessons!



*Good question! I did look at the date, but cant remember!!  60's I think?*


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 26, 2013)

great stuff guys! remarkably well preserved..well captured thanks for sharing!


----------



## Woofem (Jan 27, 2013)

very nice indeed Guys


----------



## Stussy (Jan 29, 2013)

Always liked the look of this place, seems you pair have had a good few splores there! Great report and excellent pics!


----------

